# Questions About A Poljot Shturmanskie



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi,

I'm a relative newbie to watches in general so please bear with me.

I recently purchaed a Poljot chronograph on ebay and was hoping someone here may be able to help me with a few questions I have.

1) Any idea what movement is in it? (the seller called it a "25108", but most of the Poljot chronos around seem to be "3133")

2) How on earth do you set the date on the thing?

3) Just what exactly is the rotatable outer ring thing for?

4) Any suggestions on what kind of a strap would go well with it? (The one pictured was borrowed from one of my Orions and it needs to go back)

5) Comments/suggestions on the pictures?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Certainly looks like a 3133 movement. I have a couple of 3133 Poljots one has 3133 and the other 31681 where yours has what looks like 31658.

To set the date turn forwrd, until it changes at midnight, to about 2am. Then turn back to about 10pm. Then forward to 2am again. Date should change each time, repeat until you have correct date. I usually set previous day then turn past noon and midnight to current time.

Rotatable bezel I would suspect is for second time zone.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Madman - welcome to the forum. The movement is a 3133, the number 31659 on the movement is the model and indicates it is a genuine Shturmanskie.

The date is set by moving the hands back and forwards between 20.00 and 24.00, bit of a chore.

The outer ring is for a second time zone, used a lot by pilots and navigators (Shturmanskie means navigator).

For straps check out RLT Watches and Timefactors.

Good pictures and it looks as if you have a nice Soviet era Shturmanskie.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch,I used to have one of those


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's still with a happy owner Alex


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This thread has "made" me order a modern one from Roy


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one John


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

My post must be invisible then!!!???


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Traveller,I read your post









My comments were regarding John buying a new watch


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I meant the duplication re date setting and rotating bezel.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

oops sorry


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

And for madman







, there's a picture of the centre part of a 3133 movement and another rotating bezel in my request for translation.

I'll don my Macintosh!


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. You guys have been a great help. I noticed the chrono second hand seems to be a bit "skippy", it makes irregular steps and such, but keeps perfect time. Is this normal?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

traveller said:


> My post must be invisible then!!!???


Who said that?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Don't know, must be in stealth mode!









Seriously







though Jot it's not necessary to go all the way back to 8pm, about 11 usually works and saves a bit of twiddling.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I had to turn mine back to between 8 and 9pm - still I don't mind a twiddle now and then









I was flash reading earlier!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

traveller said:


> My post must be invisible then!!!???


 You'll get used to being invisible around here sometimes







.

Just don't take it personally







.

It happens to us all







.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Seriously - no not at all.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

1madman1 said:



> I noticed the chrono second hand seems to be a bit "skippy", it makes irregular steps and such, but keeps perfect time. Is this normal?


I've noticed this phenomenon with the second hands on several of my Russian watches (although not Poljot chronos). Even my RLT10 (the 24hr. watch with mechanical Vostok movement) does it. No idea why, but it does seem quite common and, as you say, time-keeping is unaffected


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is normal with Vostok's, the seconds pinion is held into place with a spring and there is some slack in the gearing.


----------

